# Libreoffice + Java



## shepper (Nov 16, 2014)

I would like to enable a jave runtime environment in my recently built FreeBSD 10.1 amd64 editors/libreoffice.  I do not need the full development kit nor the java/icedtea-web.  I basically need audio for powerpoints.  Any recommendations as to the JRE/JDK version that will meet my needs while minimizing instability/bloat?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Nov 16, 2014)

Since you need to build editors/libreoffice, java/openjdk7 is mandatory (as dependency). JRE port exists, but is useless in most cases, because ports(7) needs to build everything.


----------



## shepper (Nov 16, 2014)

I installed the editors/libreoffice binary package and java/openjdk7 did not install as a dependency. I'm guessing that Java was a build dependency and not a run time dependency. Still, your reply helped, it is probably best to use the same Java runtime environment that was used in the LibreOffice build.


----------



## talsamon (Nov 18, 2014)

If you look here http://www.freshports.org/editors/libreoffice/, you can see java is per default off.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Nov 18, 2014)

shepper said:


> I installed the editors/libreoffice binary package and java/openjdk7 did not install as a dependency. *I'm guessing that Java was a build dependency and not a run time dependency*. Still, your reply helped, it is probably best to use the same Java runtime environment that was used in the LibreOffice build.



That's it .

Avoid to use packages and use ports with your own options and preferences.


----------



## pierre (Aug 25, 2015)

In Libreoffice Base, the Menu *Tools -> Options -> LibreOffice -> Advanced -> Class Path*  is disabled, so I can't register usr/local/share/java/classes/mysql-connector-java.jar to access a mysql database.
Is it because this line : * [ ] JAVA  Add Java support (XML filters, macros)* is disabled in the config file of /editors/libreoffice
Thanks


----------

